# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Technical & Functional post in Oracle Apps

## JobHelper

What is the difference between technical & functional post in oracle apps 

NOTE : _[This question was asked by RAO]   _

----------


## sudheer12d

Hi 

*Functional Post:-* A Functional person has to understand the business Process, Create Process Flows, Create Business Requirement Documents, Work on setups in different modules & guide the technical person with the documentation.

*Technical Post:-* A Technical person has to understand the Apps table Structure, work on the Interfaces, must be strong in SQL, PL/SQL, Oracle Report, Forms, customizations & Conversions.
Cheers
Sudheer

----------


## k_rahul.apps

> What is the difference between technical & functional post in oracle apps 
> 
> NOTE : _[This question was asked by RAO]   _


see technical people will do what we functional people need to do for implimentation of oracle 11i,

----------


## jakka.rajesh

Its good to have the user experience, documentation exp and project mgt. experience  for a functional guy.

----------

